# TwistedWhiskerz Clear fork results 8-21-10



## Nathaniel (Jan 9, 2010)

TwistedWhiskerz Ohio Catfish Tournament Results:
2010 at Clear Fork .

Saturday Aug. 21, 2010 TwistedWhiskerz Ohio catfish Tournament Trail had our 7th event of the year at Clear Fork Reservoir in Richland & Morrow Counties Ohio. There were 53 anglers. Anglers came from: Loundenville, Norwalk, Crestline, Glenmont and Mansfield to put their skills to the test for over $1,405.00 in cash and prizes. 

TwistedWhiskerz West Branch Top 3 Results:


*First place *went to Skip Martin & Chrissy Jones of Copley With a 6 fish total of 51.32 pounds. Their big fish was 11.62 pounds earning them $452.00.00 cash. Unstoppable it seems hes taken first place of 4 of the 5 points chase events so far this year and currently holding first. 









*Second Place **and Big Fish *went to Scott Riley of Fairview & Tim Holsclaw of Fairview Park Landing 6 fish a total of 49.70 pounds big fish was 14.70 lbs 33 inches. Earning them $361.00 and $226.00 for big fish. Its always a good day taking a double pay home. 7th running on the points chase he has some decent weight dont forget 2 lowest weight comes off the 7 main events lot can change in the final 2 events this year. 









*Third Place *went to Justin Jackson of Spencer and Denny Ross of N. Ridgeville landed 6 fish at 46.44 pounds. Earning
them $92.00. These guys currently holding 2nd for the point chase. Question is can they hold on to it? 










*IN CLOSING:*
25 team came down to fish an awesome turn out considering the forecast was calling for a bad storm it cleared up just in time for a great night. 19 teams brought fish to the scales total of 480.62 lbs. Thank you all and well see you Sept 18th at Alum Creek Lake in Delaware County. One of only 2 events left this year so if you were thinking of giving us a fish its not too late We have had a total of 142 Anglers fish with us to date this year look forward to last 2 events to be some pretty big turn outs not just the # of teams participating but nearing end of season cat fishing we should see some good sized fish!! 

SPONSORS:
These sponsors are supporting your experience with additional gifts and prizes!!! 
Thanks for supporting us all. 
Chet & Frans Country store 
Rippin Lips 
Gander Mountain 
Monster Rod Holders 
Okuma 


Ohio Catfish Tournament Trail 
For information on upcoming events catchus at: 
www.twistedwhiskerz.com
or contact us at: [email protected]


----------

